# Help me choose an RDA



## antonherbst (18/1/18)

Fellow vapers and owners of HE gear. I need help, advice and direction maybe also. 

I recently made a deal with a forumite that will make me the proud owner of a Gloom sqounker. 

Until i have the mod in hand i need to find an rda that will go well with the following parameters. 

24mm
Black color
Max price = R2000

Any advice, links to shops or own gear to be sold will help me alot. 

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (18/1/18)

voodoovapour.co.za would be a good bet,,,get The Flave, its going for R1600 on Zeki's site

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (18/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Fellow vapers and owners of HE gear. I need help, advice and direction maybe also.
> 
> I recently made a deal with a forumite that will make me the proud owner of a Gloom sqounker.
> 
> ...



Congrats man

Do what I and most others have done... Buy a 22mm RDA like a hadaly or flave 22 and dress it up with a beauty ring. I've run it with both these RDA's and I still switch between the 2 quite frequently. The Flave also has the aftermarket caps to make it black, fits armor drip tips and provides an overall easier squonking experience than the Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Waine (18/1/18)

The two best RDA’s out now IMO are the DR with the new caps and the Bonza (By that half wit, beer drinking, filthy mouthed Australian D**k head.) Not for single battery squonking, best for good old dripping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SthrnMixer (18/1/18)

My most flavorful squonk RDA is the Lost Vape Delirium 2. Not sure how hard it would be to find in SA but it's killer for flavor. My second favorite for flavor is a clone of the Reload. Of course both of these have bottom air flow and prone to leaking if you over squonk. But the upside is intense flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Fellow vapers and owners of HE gear. I need help, advice and direction maybe also.
> 
> I recently made a deal with a forumite that will make me the proud owner of a Gloom sqounker.
> 
> ...



Get a flave brother.
Lots love the 22 but i can only vouch for the 24, Its a flavour monster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (18/1/18)

I agree with @Clouds4Days


----------

